# Please help identify?mix?



## xtrmln (May 10, 2014)

Hello all. I am new to the forum but into Africans for a few years. I purchased this from LFS as a blue orchid. He was my first large fish and when bought had zero color almost black. After pulling all my Mbuna and females this guy colored up nicely. The pics don't do him justice. His main body is a little more blue than what shows in the pic and his top coloration in yellow to slightly orange depending on mood. Do you guys think this is a mixed fish? My best guess would be Aulonacara sp. walteri? Thanks a bunch.
http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/infum ... %20Uploads


----------



## xtrmln (May 10, 2014)




----------



## xtrmln (May 10, 2014)




----------



## chriswagner (Dec 8, 2013)

Definitely walteri coloration, that's the first thing I thought when I saw him. His face isn't quite right though. Hopefully someone with more knowledge will chime in.


----------



## xtrmln (May 10, 2014)

R.I.P. to this guy  I am not sure what went wrong with him he was king of the tank while I had him. He was in my tank for almost two years(got him as an adult don't know how old he was) I'm hoping it was old age. As a precaution I was thinking of treating my whole tank with a general cure for parasites. Is this a good idea? I would hate to find out that I had a parasite infestation. I'm running a 72g bow front males peacock and haps. 29 fish. Running a fluvall 301 a aqua clear 55 two sponge filters and two aqua clear 50 power heads with prefilter attachment foam and carbon inside prefilter. Running bio balls and carbon in the fluvall and just bio balls in the aqua clear 50 hob. Water parameters always test proper and I never go more than five days without a water change. Usually I do about 40%.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Other Than One Dead Fish (Sorry About That, By The Way - That Stinks), Are Any Other Fish Showing Any Symptoms? Is There Reason To Believe That A Parasite Has Been Introduced To The Tank (Recently Added Fish Without Quarantining, Feeding Store Bought Live Feeder Fish)? If None Of These And No Other Symptoms, I Would Chalk It Up To Old Age Or Other Natural Causes.


----------



## xtrmln (May 10, 2014)

My concern is hole in the head. I have never seen it in any fish before. But if you zoom in on the pics above I think that may have been what did this fish in? Just above and around his lips you can see smallish holes. At the time of those pics I think it was a week or two ago. that fish was totally active and reigning over the tank. When he was submissive in the tank to a large zebra ruling that is no longer in the tank. He used to do just the same thing that he did prior to his death and that was to just hang out it a low current area towards the top of the tank. I have seen him do it a lot before I guess that's why I I didn't think much of it until he stopped trying to eat. Anyways I have a wild hueseri "midnight" that looks like it is starting to get those same type of holes and also a kornelia "blue and gold" that seems to have a bit as well. I think? Theirs are much smaller and hard to see for sure. Neither are showing any other symptoms yet.... Don't want to wait for it to get that far. I have 5 other beautiful wilds and just didn't want to risk losing any more so I have removed all my carbon and done one treatment of medication in the tank so far. My tank has been up and running for a couple of years. The most rescent introduction of fish was about 2 months ago I added a wild placidichromis "jalo" and a wild aul. Kandeese "blue orchid". These fish still remain gorgeous and are showing no signs of illness. The only thing I can really think of is over feeding a bit. I recently started letting my fiancée help feed and although I showed her how much to feed I think she believes the fish are always starving and gives them way too much. My nitrates have still not been to a point where they have spike up to a dangerous level. I have been watching it closely every since she started feeding. Anyways I hope this next treatment will alleviate the situation. Thanks


----------



## xtrmln (May 10, 2014)

This is my setup.


----------

